# Kevin O'Leary of The TV Show "Sharks" On Bill Maher



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2021)

Answer my question: O'Leary said about the current work-at-home employees in America that 15 % of them have refused to return to the workplace like they did before the Covid saying "if you demand it I'll just quit and work from home to your competitors at home". He added it is not the typical office jobs but others as well. My question: If the stay-at-home workers programs have worked all over the country and world why demand any of them to return to the place of work? Jealousy, paranoia, anger?


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 12, 2021)

I really don't know.  I managed a sales force in 2006, and told my boss I was moving to another state.  For financial and quality of life reasons, I was actually willing to give up my job.  Her response was "you can work from anywhere".  I worked remotely, and quite successfully, for 15 years while managing a group of 13 salespeople, some of whom were in our home office.  

I can only say that I've run across some old-school executives who have a "control" complex and like to have their employees in the home office.  Also, there are some who are more equipped to work at home than others.  I actually worked more hours from home than I did in the office, but some do not.  I am all for remote employees because it gives you a much better pool of talent.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2021)

dseag2: Good point about control complexes. I have seen that first hand at several jobs and those people are more damaging to the moral than good and typically a position of authority is the first time they have it. Having been a contractor the majority of my life I always laughed at working with some of the supervisors or foremen and engineers I worked. At the same time working with dedicated, hard working people who don't give a rat's rear about a title of authority rather only about pride and integrity was a great experience and an honor.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 13, 2021)

There is an old concept called "face time", where the higher-ups want to see your face. I was asked once to come in on a Saturday on my own time for a couple of hours. I said, "You want me to drive 45 minutes each way just to show my face?" I was told I had a bad attitude.


----------

